# [LIRC] pb configuration ATI REMOTE (resolu)

## dreamer86

Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner mon ati remote avec lirc.

J'ai suivi chaque etape du wiki : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_LIRC

mais tout ce que j'obtient en essayant irexec et en appuyant sur les touches de la telecommande, c'est des caractères du genre :

 *Quote:*   

> é"ççç_''''àà-
> 
> ("

 

Qq un aurait une idée svp ?  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by dreamer86 on Thu Aug 11, 2005 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

J'ai beaucoup travaillé là-dessus aussi. Peut-être mon expérience pourra t'aider ?

----------

## dreamer86

Ben j'ai fait tout exactement pareil et j'obtiens les meme caracteres en faisant un irw  :Sad: 

Par contre, les fleches controlent mon pointeur de souris, c'est normal ?  :Question: 

----------

## dreamer86

A priori, j'avais le support de l'ati remote directement dans le kernel  :Sad: 

J'ai viré l'ati_remote.ko et recompiler lirc-0.7.1, mais là, j'ai carrement plus rien avec irw...  :Sad: 

Dois-je recompiler entierement le kernel ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

Bonjour à toi ..

 Si je ne me trompes pas tu dois desactiver TOUT ce qui concerne 

1=l'infrarouge

2=les telecommandes dans ton kernel ..

 en effet les drivers sont en userspace :p

----------

## dreamer86

ok, mais dois-je tout recompiler ou virer les .ko suffit ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

je sais... question bete...  :Sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je te conseillerais de recompiler plutot c'est plus clean en cas de soucis 

il est preferable d'etre sur de la source de tes operations :p

----------

## anigel

Tu dois recompiler le kernel, sinon les symbols utilisés pour le dialogue avec le kernel continuent d'être résolus par le lien avec le module noyau (que tu as supprimé). Donc tu n'as plus rien du tout sur irw (normal).

Vires le support ati_remote dans ton noyau, reboot, recompiles lirc, et là ça marchera  :Wink: .

----------

## dreamer86

j'ai recompilé mon kernel sans le support de l'ati remote, recompiler lirc ainsi que qq autres trucs au passage... et, ça marche !!! ioupiiiiii !!!  :Very Happy: 

Le seul truc un peu embetant, c'est que pour certaine touches, genre le changement de chaine, tout se passe comme si j'appuyais 2 fois sur la telecommande, et c'est comfirmé par irw :

 *Quote:*   

> 00000014e00b0000 00 chan-up SAPPHIRE_ATIUSB_5000023600
> 
> 00000014e00b0000 01 chan-up SAPPHIRE_ATIUSB_5000023600

 

Comment corriger ça ?  :Question: 

parce que c'est un peu chiant de sauter de 2 chaines...  :Sad:  et ça fait pareil pour certaines touches genre le volume.

----------

## anigel

J'ai le même problème... Et je ne suis pas arrivé à le solutionner autrement que par une artifice dans le fichier de conf lircd.conf (voir le tuto freevo).

----------

## dreamer86

euh, j'ai suivi le tuto pourtant mais ça a du m'echapper... c'est indiquer à quel niveau exactement ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

Heureux que ca ais fionctionne pour toi ...

 Ceci dit je ne peux t'aider pour la telecommande ATI desole  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Monrake

En regardant tout ses messages de réussite, je me suis dit que j'avais une chance de faire marché, moi aussi, ma ATI Remote, révision 5000023600. Quand je regarde dans le lircd.conf, mon modèle apparait bien, pour être sur que lircd le load bien, j'ai effacé tout les autres. 

Dans le kernel, j'ai desactivé le ATI USB Remote et après, j'ai recompilé LIRC.

Au démarage , Lirc voit bien ma télécommande et il l'a detecte correctement et lircd se lance sans le moindre problème. Or, quand je fais un irw, il recoit quedale. Est ce qu'il y a d'autres choses à vérifier ?

----------

## dreamer86

Ben pour moi, celui qui est generé par l'ebuild de lirc marchais pas... je recevais quedal aussi, j'ai recuperé celui du howto suivant https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-354156.html

et ça marche depuis...  :Very Happy: 

y a que mon pb de certaines touches qui sont reçus 2 fois...  :Sad: 

----------

## dreamer86

D'ailleurs, merci à Anigel pour cet excellent howto, sinon, je m'arracherai encore les cheveux...  :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> euh, j'ai suivi le tuto pourtant mais ça a du m'echapper... c'est indiquer à quel niveau exactement ? 

 

Abus de langage de ma part, ce n'est pas dans le fichier lircd.conf que ça se règle, mais dans le fichier /etc/freevo/lircrc (voir point 5.3 du tuto). Comme tu as pu le remarquer, chaque définition de touche comporte un paramètre repeat = 0. C'est ce paramètre qui empêche Freevo d'interpréter 2 fois les appuis sur les touches de la télécommande.

----------

## dreamer86

euh oui, mais j'en suis pas encore à freevo, j'ai le pb avec tvtime par exemple... et j'ai repris exactement ton fichier de conf.

Freevo, je l'ai configurer aussi, mon seul pb, c'est que j'arrive pas à avoir la tv... ça me mets 

 *Quote:*   

> "connection refused 111"

 

j'ai suivi la doc du site de freevo pour la config de la tv et ,que ce soit avec tvtime, xawtv ou xawdecode, ma carte tv fonctionne correctement ... y a qu'avec freevo que j'ai ce message...  :Sad: 

----------

## Prodigy44

Le tuto est incomplet sur le wiki, voici ce que j'ai fais pour installer la mienne (ATI REMOTE CONTROL):

J'ai mis le driver en module dans le noyau, je l'ai chargé (modprobe ati_remote)

avec dmesg j'obtiens ca :

```

drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.c: Registered USB driver ATI/X10 RF USB Remote Control v. 2.2.1

```

je branche ensuite la télécommande et j'obtiens ca :

```

usb 3-2.2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

ati_remote 3-2.2:1.0: Input registered: X10 Wireless Technology Inc USB Receiver on usb-0000:00:02.1-2.2

drivers/usb/input/ati_remote.c: Weird data, len=1 ff 00 00 00 00 00 ...

```

ensuite j'exporte le drivers pour lirc

```
export LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=atiusb" 
```

j'installe lirc

```
emerge lirc
```

je mets ces deux fichiers dans /etc

/etc/lircd.conf

```

# Please make this file available to others

# by sending it to <lirc@bartelmus.de>

#

# this config file was automatically generated

# using lirc-0.7.0pre1(atiusb) on Fri Nov 28 16:56:46 2003

#

# contributed by Jason Piterak

#

# brand:                       ati

#                                   This uses the atiusb driver

#=20

# model no. of remote control: 5000022000

#

# devices being controlled by this remote:

# MythTV PVR using knopmyth by Cecil and Dale at

#  http://mysettopbox.tv

# Key map names are as per ATI's website:

#http://www.ati.com/support/connectors/remotecontrol/atiremotecontrolbutton=s.html

# Feel free to change them as you see fit :-)

#

# NOTE:  There are 16 channels for this remote; this file only

# supports one channel.  See the GATOS project for information

# on how to change the channel.  Not tested.  Unknown channel.

#

begin remote

  name  atiusb

  bits           16

  eps            30

  aeps          100

  one             0     0

  zero            0     0

  pre_data_bits   8

  pre_data       0x14

  post_data_bits  16

  post_data      0xF000

  gap          139891

  toggle_bit      0

      begin codes

          a                        0x000000000000C500

          b                        0x000000000000C601

          power                    0x000000000000C702

          tv                       0x000000000000C803

          dvd                      0x000000000000C904

          web                      0x000000000000CA05

          media_library            0x000000000000CB06

          drag                     0x000000000000CC07

          mouse-button_left        0x0000000000003D78

          mouse-button_right       0x000000000000417C

          mouse-up                 0x0000000000003772

          mouse-down               0x0000000000003873

          mouse-left               0x0000000000003570

          mouse-right              0x0000000000003671

          mouse-left_up            0x0000000000003974

          mouse-right_up           0x0000000000003A75

          mouse-left_down          0x0000000000003C77

          mouse-right_down         0x0000000000003B76

          vol-up                   0x000000000000CD08

          vol-down                 0x000000000000CE09

          mute                     0x000000000000CF0A

          chan-up                  0x000000000000D00B

          chan-down                0x000000000000D10C

          1                        0x000000000000D20D

          2                        0x000000000000D30E

          3                        0x000000000000D40F

          4                        0x000000000000D510

          5                        0x000000000000D611

          6                        0x000000000000D712

          7                        0x000000000000D813

          8                        0x000000000000D914

          9                        0x000000000000DA15

          0                        0x000000000000DC17

          dvd-root_menu            0x000000000000DB16

          launch_setup             0x000000000000DD18

          c                        0x000000000000DE19

          d                        0x000000000000E01B

          tv_on_demand             0x000000000000E11C

          max_window               0x000000000000E520

          cursor-up                0x000000000000DF1A

          cursor-down              0x000000000000E722

          cursor-left              0x000000000000E21D

          cursor-right             0x000000000000E41F

          ok                       0x000000000000E31E

          e                        0x000000000000E621

          f                        0x000000000000E823

          rewind                   0x000000000000E924

          play                     0x000000000000EA25

          fast_forward             0x000000000000EB26

          record                   0x000000000000EC27

          stop                     0x000000000000ED28

          pause                    0x000000000000EE29

      end codes

end remote

```

/etc/lircmd.conf

```

# 

# lircmd config file

# 

# protocol to use

PROTOCOL IMPS/2

# ACCELERATOR start max multiplier

ACCELERATOR 1 30 1

# this button activates/deactivates mouse mode

# in this case it is the 'drag' (below power) button

# commenting out keeps it on

#ACTIVATE * drag

#TOGGLE_ACTIVATE * drag

MOVE_N  * mouse-up

MOVE_NE * mouse-right_up

MOVE_E  * mouse-right

MOVE_SE * mouse-right_down

MOVE_S  * mouse-down

MOVE_SW * mouse-left_down

MOVE_W  * mouse-left

MOVE_NW * mouse-left_up

MOVE_IN * cursor-up

MOVE_OUT * cursor-down

BUTTON1_CLICK * mouse-button_left

BUTTON2_CLICK * mouse-button_right

```

et celui dans /home/$USER/.lircrc

```

# lircrc for ati remote wonder

#

# To check button names on your remote, make sure lircd is running and run irw

# Pressing buttons will show the appropriate button name

#

# Non-program specific

#

# Command bindings

begin

     button = tv

     prog = irexec

     repeat = 0

     config = xawtv

end

begin

     button = dvd

     prog = irexec

     repeat = 0

     config = mplayer dvd://

end

begin

     button = web

     prog = irexec

     repeat = 0

     config = firefox

end

begin

    button = a

    prog = irexec

    repeat = 0

    config = xmms

end

# Program Specific

#

# XMMS

# Full list of commands can be found in the xmms-lirc readme

begin

     button = FAST_FORWARD

     prog = xmms

     config = next

end

begin

     button = PLAY

     prog = xmms

     config = play

end

begin

     button = REWIND

     prog = xmms

     config = prev

end

begin

     button = PAUSE

     prog = xmms

     config = pause

end

begin

     button = STOP

     prog = xmms

     config = stop

end

begin

     button = vol-up

     prog = xmms

     config = vol_up 1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = vol-down

     prog = xmms

     config = vol_down 1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = cursor-right

     prog = xmms

     config = fwd 1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = cursor-left

     prog = xmms

     config = bwd 1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = mute

     prog = xmms

     config = mute

end

begin

    button = power

    prog = xmms

    config = quit

end

# Mplayer

# Info can be found here http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/control.html#lirc

begin

     button = vol-up

     prog = mplayer

     config = volume 1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

    button = vol-down

    prog = mplayer

    config = volume -1

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    button = pause

    prog = mplayer

    config = pause

end

begin

   button = play

   prog = mplayer

   config = play

end

begin

   button = stop

   prog = mplayer

   config = stop

end

```

je lance lirc :

```

lircd --nodaemon

```

et j'obtiens

```

lircd 0.7.0pre3: lircd(atiusb) ready

```

(notez bien le atiusb)

j'installe ensuite le plugin xmms :

```

emerge xmms-lirc

```

et pareil pour mplayer

```

USE="lirc" emerge mplayer

```

----------

## dreamer86

euh... je croyais qu'il fallait surtout pas charger le driver ati_remote ? voir meme le virer avant la compil du kernel...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ce que j'ai fait d'ailleurs vu que j'obtenais des caractères à la con à cause de lui... (cf mon premier post)...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Monrake

 *dreamer86 wrote:*   

> euh... je croyais qu'il fallait surtout pas charger le driver ati_remote ? voir meme le virer avant la compil du kernel... 
> 
> Ce que j'ai fait d'ailleurs vu que j'obtenais des caractères à la con à cause de lui... (cf mon premier post)... 

 

Meme chose pour moi mais je vais essayer cette solution, des fois que sa marcherait pour moi  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Elles sont en usb ces telecommandes ???? ha bon .... :Surprised: 

----------

## dreamer86

ben le recepteur oui

----------

## dapsaille

Haa ok bah vous ne m'enleverez pas de l'esprit qu'il n'y as pas

 besoins de drivers pour ca dans le kernel (je me trompe peut etre mais bon ...)  :Smile: 

----------

## dreamer86

yes, mais ça resoue pas mon truc comme quoi la touche est appuyé 2 fois alors qu'elle ne l'es qu'une fois...  :Sad: 

----------

## anigel

Le driver dans le kernel conflicte avec celui de lirc 99% du temps (Prodigy44 constituant 1% résiduel ^^).

Blague à part, tous les messages que j'ai vu dans les forums sur ce sujet sont unanimes : ça merdouille (et j'en ai lu des centaines avant d'arriver à faire marcher correctement tout ça chez moi). Si vous voulez utiliser le support kernel, alors mieux vaut considérer la télécommande comme une extension du clavier, et programmer ton soft en fonction de ça, sans même installer lirc.

----------

## dapsaille

Haa merci anigel ... (ouais pour une fois que j'ais raison de facon quasi categorique .. 99% c'est deja ca :p )

----------

## dreamer86

ah j'avais pas vu, ça marche bcp mieux avec repeat=0 lol

merci !!!  :Very Happy: 

vraiment genial de pouvoir ecouter de la zik ou regarder la tv sans le clavier...  :Very Happy: 

----------

